# Punderson & Ladue



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Any reports for ice thickness on either lake please?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Looks like a road trip for you, nobody must me hitting those spot , or not saying anything. I haven’t had a chance to check punderson yet, should be ok off the beach area. May hit in this weekend. Or over by the campground , shorter walk out to deep water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Last week ladue looked locked all the way. Im sure its 6+ my brothers pond up the street was 5" last week. Going over there later ill let you know what i see driving over 422


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Buddy on ladue yesterday. Couple inches of crusty crap, Couple of slush and solid clear 4 under that.


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

Drove past Ladue this morning. Only 1 person on ice as far as I could see and not far from shore near the boat ramp


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol i am still amazed year after year people do to that garbage old road bed ice fishing anything caught out there is dinky garbage seldom nice fish. Got to make the treck!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Well.....it's all of three degrees F in Chesterland now....and falling.
Ice shouldn't be problem, me thinks.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

I dont do that great at ladue in the summer but I still enjoy it

Is the icefishing better at punderson? Not asking for your secrets, it would which people like more for winter.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

McMish said:


> I dont do that great at ladue in the summer but I still enjoy it
> 
> Is the icefishing better at punderson? Not asking for your secrets, it would which people like more for winter.


Punderson can be ok for ice fishing, but most of the time it is not a super quick bite and size of fish can be smaller compared to an East Harbor. Used to be so much more fun when they stocked trout for ice fishing season. 

Do they still stock trout in the Spring/Late Fall?


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

They only stock in spring now


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Gotcha. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Ladue is tricky. There are plenty of big fish but they are tough as hell to find


----------



## JayW (Apr 12, 2015)

set-the-drag said:


> Ladue is tricky. There are plenty of big fish but they are tough as hell to find


You got that right. I've figured some things out for spring/summer and have landed some quality fish. It's a challenging lake. Ice on the other hand, never anything more than 8" yellow perch. Not even a white perch (of which I see trends of smaller numbers).


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes ice is a pain there its like perch come out of nowhere and everything else disappears


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Friday 1/28. Saw 2 guys on the ice. 1 north of 422 on old road bed. 1 guy near the dam in a shanty.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Dang, that's a long drag to get out near the dam no matter where you start from. Years back, someone was leaving a shanty out there for weeks, I figured it was somebody that lived nearby.


----------



## Muggs1979 (Feb 12, 2021)

I live near there and have seen a single hut the last few days. Haven't heard much regarding the ice conditions, but by now it should be at least 8." I've tried my hand over the old road bed, nothing but dink perch from my experience. Seems like everyone knows about that spot too... LaDue is an excellent bass lake, used to be good for 'eyes when I'd fish it 20 years ago, but never caught any through the ice.


----------

